# Taking my dog? Quarantine?! NEVER!!



## Dixie'sDad (Jun 17, 2007)

So my brother calls me at work today and says while he was feeding the dogs, one of them bit him on the hand. See, my sister left her dog, Lucy, here for the weekend while she's on vacation. Well, Diesel, my dog, doesn't particularly like Lucy all that much although they don't ever fight. He just growls at her a bit when she gets too close, she backs off. When my brother was out feeding them today, Diesel was growling at Lucy and my brother put his hand in front of him to get him to back off. Diesel bit him on the hand. It was nothing major, just a little blood, no nerve damage or anything, but he went to the clinic anyways, since he has a condition that requires he get all open wounds checked out. Well, my brother told them the whole truth and the clinic called animal control citing a law that requires any dog that bites a human is to be quarantined for 10 days. Why my brother didn't just tell them a stray bit him, I don't know. Stupid. I called animal control myself and they said, Yes he has to be quarantined since I don't have proof of vaccinations. I am furious! Diesel has never bitten anyone and does NOT have rabies. I'm well aware that if he shows the slightest bit of aggression while at the shelter, they will kill him and test him for rabies. I can tell you right now, that is NOT happening. The animal control officer is supposed to show up at my house in the morning. My sister suggested I ignore them and if they press to tell them it wasn't my dog but a stray, I guess the clinic misunderstood. Has anybody had a situation like this? How did it go? I'm thinking of taking Diesel to a friends house until this blows over.


----------



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

Dixie'sDad said:


> . I called animal control myself and they said, Yes he has to be quarantined since I don't have proof of vaccinations.


I'm sorry this happened. You seem really upset. You should be able to call your vet and get the proof of rabies. Unless, your dog isn't vaccinated at all?


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

Why in the world dont you have proof of vaccinations? As a RESPONSIBLE dog owner thats something you HAVE TO HAVE, especially for instances such as these. Personally, i think its your own fault your dog has to go into quarantine because you cant produce this information for them. If you dont have the proof, and you cant call your vet to get it, then you havent gotten the vaccinations. Especially when it comes to rabies, these are sooo important for your dog to have. 

ETA: If you try to hide your dog, and they do find out, youre going to be in a big heap of poo


----------



## stormi (Aug 5, 2008)

A. Get your dog vaccinated!!!!!

B. Tell your brother putting his hand in front of a growling dog was a dumb thing to do.

C. NEVER EVER feed your dogs near each other again, NEVER leave them along together at any time, and do some serious bite inhibition training with your dog who bit your brother.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

stormi said:


> A. Get your dog vaccinated!!!!!
> 
> B. Tell your brother putting his hand in front of a growling dog was a dumb thing to do.
> 
> C. NEVER EVER feed your dogs near each other again, NEVER leave them along together at any time, and do some serious bite inhibition training with your dog who bit your brother.


haha i agree. i was going to add in that her brother wasnt too smart for doing that... but i thought that was just comon sense....i guess not


----------



## Filnyyena (Jul 24, 2008)

I am sorry this happened to you 

Maybe they don't know what happened, like the nurse just told them the dog bit her patient.. You could try telling them the circumstances, maybe they will make an exception. 

My dog bit my uncle when he tried to break up a dog fight, thankfully his wife is a nurse and my dogs all got vaccinated with a metal dog tag as proof.. I don't think I could handle Trek being quarrentined for any stretch of time if there was a chance he would be put down  

Best of luck-


----------



## Twinney (Nov 4, 2007)

Somewhat... I'm NOT going to go through the story, as I know for a fact it would work up quite a few people. 
Hiding your dog, and lying to and ignoring them won't do any good. If your dog doesn't have his vaccines, then I won't blame them. They wouldn't have any reason to distroy your dog, and I would argue that largely. If your dog does have his vaccines, and YOU don't have the papers (I make 3 copies of all my papers) your vet will have your dog on record. Proof. 
If you don't let them just take the dog, you could find your self in a huge hole. If your dog is fine without having other dogs around it, you shouldn't have a reason to worry.

And yes, your brother knows absolutely nothing about dogs if he's reaching infront of a growling dog.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

> Why my brother didn't just tell them a stray bit him, I don't know. Stupid.


No, not stupid at all. If he told them it was a stray, he'd have to undergo treatment for exposure to rabies. It's not his fault that you don't have your dog up to date on vaccinations. He shouldn't have to go through painful and expensive medical treatments because you don't have proof of vaccination.

Things may be different in other areas, but around here, the quarantine is NOT to decide if your dog is aggressive or not. It's not a temperment evaluation, it's a health evaluation. It's because if your dog has rabies, he'd show clinical signs of it in that ten day span. If he doesn't show signs, your brother doesn't need to go for treatment. 

If he were at a shelter as an owner-surrender dog, and potentially up for adoption, then ... yeah. He'd be euthanized, because it would be too much of a risk to adopt out a dog with a bite history. But he's not. It's not against the law to own an aggressive dog. If he shows signs of aggression while quarantined, you may have to have him registered as a dangerous dog, and may be required to have him wear a muzzle when out in public. But I highly, highly, HIGHLY doubt they'd euthanize your dog because of his behavior during quarantine, unless he really is very dangerous and attacks shelter staff while there.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

An honest brother....he told the truth....good for him! 
As others stated, this is a health evaluation for Rabies. If your dog doesn't show signs of it your brother does not have to go through treatment. If you hide your dog, they take your brother to the clinic for the shots....they have no choice.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

A number of years ago my own dogs were fighting I tried to separate them and I got bit..... I know never break up a fight between dogs. I went to the ER b/c I needed sutures, and they reported the dog bite. *The dogs were quarantined in my home for 10 days*, see if you have that option. If not I'm sure you have the option to board at a kennel of your choice. 

My dogs were up to date on their vaccines, I hope yours is.


----------



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

Patt said:


> A number of years ago my own dogs were fighting I tried to separate them and I got bit..... I know never break up a fight between dogs. I went to the ER b/c I needed sutures, and they reported the dog bite. *The dogs were quarantined in my home for 10 days*, see if you have that option. If not I'm sure you have the option to board at a kennel of your choice.
> 
> My dogs were up to date on their vaccines, I hope yours is.


Same exact thing happened to us at my home, except my dog bit my son. This was about 13 years ago.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Most bite cases I hear about have the dogs quarantined at home, too. 

A former coworker of mine had a dog who attacked and killed a racoon that tested positive for rabies, and she quarantined her dog at home. Animal control did suggest she euthanize her dog, but her dog was utd on vaccinations, and she didn't feel it was necessary, and she didn't have to do it. That was a six month quarantine, and she had to have signs posted all over her property regarding the quaratine.


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

I have also heard that (if you cooperate of course) dogs can be quarantined at home. (This happened when my friend's dog bit their daughter). I am sure it may depend on state, city, county regulations, but hopefully that is an option. I have to agree with others, why do you not have proof of vaccines? That is the only way you can protect your dog (and yourself) when situations like these arise. Good luck to you, I wish I could be of more help....


----------



## Katzyn (Mar 22, 2007)

K8IE said:


> I have also heard that (if you cooperate of course) dogs can be quarantined at home. (This happened when my friend's dog bit their daughter). I am sure it may depend on state, city, county regulations, but hopefully that is an option. I have to agree with others, why do you not have proof of vaccines? That is the only way you can protect your dog (and yourself) when situations like these arise. Good luck to you, I wish I could be of more help....


I'm pretty sure (we learned about these laws in school) that to be able to do it at home, or for the 10 day period, you have to have proof that the vaccinations were kept up, and your dog had to be current.


----------

